# I has a firsty!



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

This has a bit of a twisted end, but hilarious. 

I have a cat that is way too smart for his own good. He prefers to only drink out of the kitchen sink faucet as I have a multi-stage, high powered filtration system on the cold water line, and the water does taste great. He only ever drinks from my cups of water, or will stand next to the kitchen sink and howl, cry and carry on until someone gets up to turn it on for him. This is despite the fact that I have a Drink-well Platinum cat fountain that I clean regularly. I always oblige him because I have ignored him on two occasions and both times he eventually managed to paw at the handle until he turned the water on. For obvious reasons, I do not want him to get the hang of that. So I always indulge him, and turn the water on drip so he can lick the faucet until his heart is content. 

Had a good friend over once, and upon arriving asked him if he would like something to drink - "Ice water would be great" He says. So after I dispense his glass of water from the kitchen faucet, and he drinks some, guess who decided he was thirsty too. Yes, so without even thinking my friend might think it gross, I turn the faucet on drip so my boy can lick the faucet and fix his "Firsty". The look on my friends face was priceless, and it was then that I realized that not everyone might be okay with drinking after a cat. 

Neither of us actually addressed the issue in conversation, although it was quite the elephant in the room. He did not touch his water after that.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great story! A cat that smart has to be black! :blackcat


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Lol, good story. :kittyball


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Mostly black actually, with a few white spots 


> Great story! A cat that smart has to be black!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

What a wussy your friend is. Does he realize how much bacteria is on a faucet before a cat cleans it off. He should be thanking your kitty.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> What a wussy your friend is. Does he realize how much bacteria is on a faucet before a cat cleans it off. He should be thanking your kitty.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I don't order ice at fast food places, because I've heard so many reports of how much bacteria (and even E. Coli) it can have in it!

Nebbie never drinks from my cups, but sometimes as she's passing by a hair will fall in. I just drink it anyway.


----------



## nmulder33 (Jun 27, 2010)

:lol: Great story!! Some cats are indeed very smart!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Another genius-kitty! :jump
:catmilk


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

Your cat has an exceptionally well trained human! Don't let her give my cats any training hints or tips. I'm already having a hard enough time resisting my nine as it is.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

That's adorable  My youngest also loves to drink that way 

You know, I have never understood those type of exaggerated hygiene issues but I suppose that's because I am so used to being around animals. Isn't it a fact that when kids are raised in "sterile" environments, they actually become more susceptible to allergies and stuff?

Anyhow, I don't mind sharing food & drink with my kitties


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

That was sure cute! Your cat is really smart. My Shadow (also black) loved coffee. Not black - only with real cream. And of course, he had me "trained" to let him lick out the cup. That made me think that the term "coffee hound" is a mistake


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hahahahah! I'm sorry but that is hilarious! The things our non-pet loving friends must think of us!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sometimes when I am drinking a glass of water, Ari will come drink some out of my glass. There are people who have issues with this?
Anyone in my home who would find this gross can easily find the door.
Most cats harbor a lot less bacteria in their mouth than humans.


----------

